#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  >  vba tables

## ziadAlsayed

dear all

i have a power presentation with seven slides, each slide has a title and table, i need to select each table in each slide and put its measurments (width and Height), of course the tables dont have the same measurments

hope you can assist me with a code that select each table in each slide and i will add the measurments.

thanks in advance.

----------

